# Shelby's new helper



## cat-face timber

What do you think of Shelby's new helper?


----------



## IthacaMan

I kept thinking his last couple helpers didnt last a day without bleeding she is in for something nasty,but survived the first day.Is also alot eaiser on the old eyes.


----------



## beargapbasser

*shelbys helper*

My kinda woman,rough and tough and aint scared of sh**!!


----------



## bigcat

Look like she could use a little time in the gym.


----------



## xxl

I wish i had a helper like that:smile2:


----------



## Winchester356

She is fine!


----------



## IthacaMan

Andrea14 said:


> I kept thinking his last couple helpers didnt last a day without bleeding she is in for something nasty,but survived the first day.Is also alot eaiser on the old eyes.



Hey,that is what I wrote.Must be something wrong with the quote thing.


----------



## 7hpjim

I kept thinking his last couple helpers didnt last a day without bleeding she is in for something nasty,but survived the first day.Is also alot eaiser on the old eyes.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbow388

*Crackers*

I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.


----------



## hiluxxulih

The real question is will she look good with scars ? I say yes , and since she is with Shelby the buffoon we shall soon find out for sure , and yes she is quite good looking .


----------



## Buffhunter

bigcat said:


> Look like she could use a little time in the gym.



I could help her work out!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## justme23005

Buffhunter said:


> I could help her work out!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



She needs to work out for more than two minutes at a time.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Racerboy832

I love house she leaves her tank top shirt under her chest. Now if that isn't trash I don't know what is. I really don't mind thou. Nice pair. Just a little tacky on her part.


----------



## 2dogs

tbow388 said:


> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.



Wow. I thought I read that tbow claimed to be a Christian. I guess he must be a Catholic. The forum is getting raunchy. I don't like it. JMO.


----------



## mimilkman1

tbow388 said:


> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.



I like crackers


----------



## sawmandave

Racerboy832 said:


> I love house she leaves her tank top shirt under her chest. Now if that isn't trash I don't know what is. I really don't mind thou. Nice pair. Just a little tacky on her part.


 It sell thats what u want to see ,, right


----------



## Bomber

IthacaMan said:


> I kept thinking his last couple helpers didnt last a day without bleeding she is in for something nasty,but survived the first day.Is also alot eaiser on the old eyes.



Bet she is going to bleed within a month. Just a question as to whether they show it or not.


----------



## beerman6

Shelby wears pink womens panties? :msp_scared:


----------



## 7600

This thread is worthless without pic's!


----------



## tbow388

2dogs said:


> Wow. I thought I read that tbow claimed to be a Christian. I guess he must be a Catholic. The forum is getting raunchy. I don't like it. JMO.



Figure of speech. And yes I am a Christian. I am also a sinner. I am also a hypocrite. How about you? Seems like you are being judgmental about my words and maybe my relationship with God. You can judge me and come to me about my actions (usually in person, on here that would be a email maybe). Just don't judge my relationship with the good Lord above. That is a big no no.

If you are a Christian, I don't know. Then please Come to me and correct me. If not then I will pray for you.

Kind of funny, I was born and raised Catholic.


----------



## tbow388

To correct myself and have a more Christian attitude. Instead of using a southern term like "I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers" I will say "I think she is a very good looking young lady"


----------



## Jkebxjunke

tbow388 said:


> To correct myself and have a more Christian attitude. Instead of using a southern term like "I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers" I will say "I think she is a very good looking young lady"



you dont have to explain yourself any more that... "admiring the beauty of God's creation."


----------



## Bammer

Bomber said:


> Bet she is going to bleed within a month. Just a question as to whether they show it or not.



I think she bleeds every month already !


----------



## banshee67




----------



## banshee67

2dogs said:


> Wow. I thought I read that tbow claimed to be a Christian. I guess he must be a Catholic. The forum is getting raunchy. I don't like it. JMO.









so click on another thread..? 
welcome to the internet.. where no one cares about yours, or anyone elses religious beliefs, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Buffhunter

justme23005 said:


> She needs to work out for more than two minutes at a time.. :hmm3grin2orange:



Aahh man I think I could at least work her out for 3 to 3.5 min


----------



## Buffhunter

Racerboy832 said:


> I love house she leaves her tank top shirt under her chest. Now if that isn't trash I don't know what is. I really don't mind thou. Nice pair. Just a little tacky on her part.



Yep her outfit needs to go! On the floor next to my bed:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Craig21901

*Nice upgrade for Shelby*

She's definately a welcome addition to the team in my book and nicely complements Shelby and piss Willie. She can handle a boat, shoots a gun, jumps into leech-infested swamp to catch bullfrogs with her bare hands... Would love to see her work the chainsaw a bit. I think I'm in love!!!! Hope to see more of her and less of the pig man!!!!


----------



## justchecknjr

watch out shes prolly only 16-18


----------



## banshee67

justchecknjr said:


> watch out shes prolly only 16-18



.. and ?



edit: just did some quick internet research, she was born in 1991 
now all you filthy old pervs dont have to feel so bad
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## justchecknjr

*my bad*

i take back my previous post, game on!!!:msp_thumbsup: hard to tell these days.


----------



## kr5258

7600 said:


> This thread is worthless without pic's!



Ax Men &mdash; Season 5 Full Episodes &mdash; History.com Videos


----------



## 7600

I would'nt mind a helper like her.


----------



## banshee67

googled her name for a couple pics to post for you pervs and it seems pervs on other forums are already putting their detective skills to work and digging up all sorts of pics of her

shes cute.. but obviously only getting all the publicity because shes a redneck


if youre christian, muslim, jewish, mormon , or anything else that would somehow cause you to be offended by the sight of a pretty girl, please close your eyes


----------



## mga

for some reason, i now enjoy watching swamp loggers!


----------



## banshee67

how many here are old enough to have a 20-21 year old daughter ? just wondering ..


----------



## mga

banshee67 said:


> how many here are old enough to have a 20-21 year old daughter ? just wondering ..



guilty as charged.


----------



## Adirondackstihl

mga said:


> for some reason, i now enjoy watching swamp loggers!




:msp_flapper:

Looks like I gotta get the cable turned back on:msp_biggrin:


----------



## cat-face timber

Shelby sure goes through the helpers.

hog man where is he?
Blondie, now the snackey?

Who will he get next?


----------



## Fronty Owner

banshee67 said:


> how many here are old enough to have a 20-21 year old daughter ? just wondering ..



every year I get older, but the girls at Planet Holiday never age. :censored::msp_sleep:


----------



## groundsmgr

banshee67 said:


> how many here are old enough to have a 20-21 year old daughter ? just wondering ..




Guilty.


----------



## banshee67

so guys... how about Shelby's new-new helper ?

should i post some pics of her too?


----------



## axeman73

banshee67 said:


> so guys... how about Shelby's new-new helper ?
> 
> should i post some pics of her too?



That would be a NO he should have kept cheyenne shes the only one that didn't do a dumb thing


----------



## jacobsuter

The day Cheyenne sailed into Ax Men, I really understood the artistic value of the show!!


----------



## landyboy

Wow, hot, stacked, girls with guns.Doesnt get better.


----------



## Marshy

Bammer said:


> I think she bleeds every month already !


 
I almost died when I read this! MAO


----------

